# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  سوال در مورد کارنامه مهم..

## nilofar76

سلام دوستان ..
توی کارنامه کنکور اوئنجا که گفته چ دانشگاه هایی رو مجازی و چ دانشگ
اه هاییی رو غیر مجاز اخرش پررنگ تر نوشته پذيرش رشته هاي صرفا براساس سوابق تحصيلي تمامي دوره ها مجاز ینی چی؟

----------


## dorsa20

بر اساس سوابق ینی فقط با معدل وارد دانشگاه میشید

----------


## nilofar76

نفهمیدم درسا جان..
الان این دوستم توی دولتی غیر مجازه..
اما اینجا میگه نوشته تمامی دوره ها بر اساس سوابق مجاز..
میتونه بره دولتی؟

----------


## dorsa20

نه دیگه برا دولتی غیر مجاز مگه نشده؟
خوب پس باید بره مثلا پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی که با معدل میگیرن

----------

